# Solid state timing relay?



## the resistance (Jan 26, 2013)

Could TDR s could be used possibly?


----------



## the resistance (Jan 26, 2013)

like a set of contacts off a TDR controlling a coil of another a coil of a TDR.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, it is called a "one shot" timer.
Most "Multi Function" timers come with that option. 
http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/.../229711/Function-and-Connection-Diagrams.html

I don't think anyone makes a stand-alone one any longer, it wouldn't cost any less than a Multi Function timer.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.automationdirect.com/static/catalog/27-relay-timer-switch.pdf

start around page 48


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

SSAC offers solid state one shots with like 1 amp output. Don't think NC is an option in the solid state models though. You can always get a solid state NC relay and feed it from the timer if it's really needed. 

They are only ul recognized too :shifty:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Look here. 

ATC has a good catalog and website


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will definitely look around a little more. I had looked at automation direct, but came up empty on the solid state NC. Surprised there are many more relays in that cataloge that are not on their website.

I am trying to see if I could rig up an engine shutdown solenoid on the cheap.

I did find a timer that is more specific to this particular application, but have not yet gotten a call back with the price and avail.


----------



## bigmouthall (Mar 1, 2013)

*Solid State timer*

Hi,
here is exactly what you are looking for about the Solid State Timer

http://www.crydom.com/en/Products/Catalog/s1_dr_timer.pdf

It can works up to 6A load.
What you need is the single shot version DRTB.

About the SPDT the only way to do it with Solid state is to use a NO and a NC SSR and connect the control input together. Something like these parts : D2425 and D2425-B (-B means NC)
http://www.crydom.com/en/Products/Catalog/s_1.pdf


Hope this helps! 

Just my curiosity, what is the application of Timer?

Alex


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for those links.

In my continued search, I think I found exactly what I need.











> solid-state time delay for energized to stop circuits such
> as solenoids. When a shutdown signal is received, the ETS30S applies power to the
> shutdown device for 30 seconds and then disconnects the power.


This is for an automated shutdown of a diesel engine in the event of several failure conditions. Oil pressure, water temp etc.

Most newer diesel engines have an electric "fuel shutoff solenoid" on them. Two types. Some take constant power when the engine is running, and others just get a shot of power for a certain time to shut the engine down.

Older engines are shutdown by pulling a manual lever or cable.

We purchased a used engine that I am trying to retro fit, as it runs constantly in unattended locations.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm certain they make a temp switches and oil level switches. Can you run the fuel cutoff solenoid in series with switches design for engines.?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

acro said:


> Thanks for those links.
> 
> In my continued search, I think I found exactly what I need.
> 
> ...


Fuel cut off solenoid?
If your engine is 24 volts I would have a normally open 24 volt solenoid. Let it energize from battery voltage to shut down. This will prevent not only a run on condition but also allows you to close the valve regardless as to the availability of normal power. 
It sounds like this engine will run all the time and you don't want that solenoid powered and biting out in a year. You want it only when it's really needed.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

There is other option that you can use on diesel engines which this is very well knowen gauge company.

http://www.fwmurphy.com/


Check them out to see if that fit your situation in case ya looking for something ya need.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

frenchelectrican said:


> There is other option that you can use on diesel engines which this is very well knowen gauge company.
> 
> http://www.fwmurphy.com/
> 
> ...



Yes, that is the company that makes the timers I posted.

We have used just a few of their products extensively for years, but I guess I was never aware of the depth of their product offerings.




Peewee0413 said:


> I'm certain they make a temp switches and oil level switches. Can you run the fuel cutoff solenoid in series with switches design for engines.?


Correct, those devices do connect in series to a controller, which controls the shutdown. There is a bypass button on the controller that you hold down until the engine build sufficient oil pressure to keep the contact held in on it's own.


----------

